# Book of Revelation



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 27, 2018)

The book of Revelation was at one time, highly disputed, and did not make it into the canon of scripture until much later. If Christians believe that the formation of the canon was God inspired.... then why did he not get it right the first time. Revelation is a mess. Of 1st person, 2nd person and 3rd person. It's a direct contradiction to grace. There is no grace when there is works. Jesus spewing them out for being lukewarm, is not grace. Plus, the devil being loosed after a 1000 years to deceive again.... not in my heaven. My heaven will be a place of peace, not a place of divisiveness. Of course 98% of Christians will not accept this and would fight for it's validity, simply because they can't for a moment think, your right, this is major contradiction. But it is, no matter how much you tell yourself it ain't.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 27, 2018)

Most people do not know the history of how their religion came to be. They are fine with diving in with both feet and going with what they have always been taught. They wouldn't dare even consider thinking that what is within those bible books had not always been there, has not been added or altered or mistranslated or isn't EXACTLY how they determine it to be on an personal level.
You mentioning this will be the first time many have ever heard of it. And of course IMMEDIATELY you are wrong...and they will not take a single second of their time to disprove what you are saying.....you are just wrong because they think you are wrong.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 27, 2018)

... because they KNOW you are wrong.-fify.

I would like to know how they turn faith into knowledge.
I don't have them problem with faith, I just separate it from knowledge.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 27, 2018)

bullethead said:


> Most people do not know the history of how their religion came to be. They are fine with diving in with both feet and going with what they have always been taught. They wouldn't dare even consider thinking that what is within those bible books had not always been there, has not been added or altered or mistranslated or isn't EXACTLY how they determine it to be on an personal level.
> You mentioning this will be the first time many have ever heard of it. And of course IMMEDIATELY you are wrong...and they will not take a single second of their time to disprove what you are saying.....you are just wrong because they think you are wrong.


 I suppose I understand on one hand.... because I can't prove it any more than they can prove it....... However, what they will do is try to say that nothing contradicts. Like works and grace can go together     or that heaven could have a war among the people and it still be heaven. Like the story of it being so hot outside that the corn in the field starting popping, the mule thought it was snowing and stood there a froze to death


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 27, 2018)

1gr8bldr said:


> The book of Revelation was at one time, highly disputed, and did not make it into the canon of scripture until much later. If Christians believe that the formation of the canon was God inspired.... then why did he not get it right the first time. Revelation is a mess. Of 1st person, 2nd person and 3rd person. It's a direct contradiction to grace. There is no grace when there is works. Jesus spewing them out for being lukewarm, is not grace. Plus, the devil being loosed after a 1000 years to deceive again.... not in my heaven. My heaven will be a place of peace, not a place of divisiveness. Of course 98% of Christians will not accept this and would fight for it's validity, simply because they can't for a moment think, your right, this is major contradiction. But it is, no matter how much you tell yourself it ain't.



98 percent of Christians will not accept revelation because of contradictions? Wow....google up skeptics bible or other sites and research biblical contradictions and inaccuracy and so forth. Apparently they accept all of these other things so why not revelation too? Between the old & new testament combined there are dozens if not hundreds of direct contradictions between biblical events, rules, instructions, and historical facts.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Apr 27, 2018)

oldfella1962 said:


> 98 percent of Christians will not accept revelation because of contradictions? Wow....google up skeptics bible or other sites and research biblical contradictions and inaccuracy and so forth. Apparently they accept all of these other things so why not revelation too? Between the old & new testament combined there are dozens if not hundreds of direct contradictions between biblical events, rules, instructions, and historical facts.


You misread my use of 98%. 98% will not agree with what I have said. And yes, although I do hold to many of the Christian beliefs, I studied these contradictions in great detail for about 2 years of my life. Doublets, location errors, context contradictions, editorial fatigue, etc. Those that say they don't exist lose ALL credibility. Like a kindergartner  in college. And reveal that they have never read the bible in any form other than "devotional", LOL, and it's not a very "devotional" book


----------

